# Female Furs and Breasts



## Charrio (Oct 5, 2010)

Just random question,

When you draw or think of a female fur do you include the fur thickness to her breast size?
Also how thick do you imagine the fur on a man sized anthro to be, say for a common species as a feline or canine. 

Also what do you think of multi-breasts?


----------



## GingerM (Oct 5, 2010)

Hm. I have to admit I haven't thought about it much one way or the other, though I can see where a dense coat might well increase the cup size. As for fur density/thickness, I tend to think of it as being proportional to the body; that is, a big cat being more or less the same length as a human, I think of an anthro big cat as having the same length/density of fur. Anthros scaled up from smaller animals (squirrels, mice, etc), I think of their fur length also scaling up.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 5, 2010)

GingerM said:


> Hm. I have to admit I haven't thought about it much one way or the other, though I can see where a dense coat might well increase the cup size. As for fur density/thickness, I tend to think of it as being proportional to the body; that is, a big cat being more or less the same length as a human, I think of an anthro big cat as having the same length/density of fur. Anthros scaled up from smaller animals (squirrels, mice, etc), I think of their fur length also scaling up.


 
Yeah, I kinda imagined a rodent say like my mouse would be quite thick furred when brought up to human size.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

What the fuck


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the fuck


 It's just another day in the Den


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's just another day in the Den


 Is there some unwritten code that all creepy perverts must have an avatar of a female with a cowboy hat that I wasn't aware of now?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 5, 2010)

I like a fluffy chest with little ruff...

Multi-breast is a big no-no though. I mean, it just doesn't make sense. A creature the size of an anthro is not going to have a litter.

And this is coming from a guy who loves him some morphage. Believe me, multibreasts, while optional, is pretty popular in transformation art. Although, some artist, like Angrboda, personally dislike them. ("Being a girl, I know how much work two is.") Arania also only seems to do them when it's commissioned.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Is there some unwritten code that all creepy perverts must have an avatar of a female with a cowboy hat that I wasn't aware of now?


 
I need to get _me_ a cowboy hat!


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Also what do you think of multi-breasts?


 
...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 5, 2010)

_[deleted]_


----------



## Charrio (Oct 5, 2010)

Honestly how can you be surprised? 
I must be special lol


----------



## Charrio (Oct 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is there some unwritten code that all creepy perverts must have an avatar of a female with a cowboy hat that I wasn't aware of now?


 
Lol, been here for a long time and you've seen me around so really how does any of this surprise you?


----------



## Charrio (Oct 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I like a fluffy chest with little ruff...
> 
> Multi-breast is a big no-no though. I mean, it just doesn't make sense. A creature the size of an anthro is not going to have a litter.
> 
> And this is coming from a guy who loves him some morphage. Believe me, multibreasts, while optional, is pretty popular in transformation art. Although, some artist, like Angrboda, personally dislike them. ("Being a girl, I know how much work two is.") Arania also only seems to do them when it's commissioned.


 
I tend to shy away from drawing multibreasts on my characters but have been commissioned for such and don't mind the drawing it. 
Not my cup of tea but hey if I'm being paid the pen moves lol


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol, been here for a long time and you've seen me around so really how does any of this surprise you?


 I honestly don't know why I'm surprised. Most furries are creepy perverts.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I honestly don't know why I'm surprised. Most furries are creepy perverts.


 
Lol hey i may be a pervert, but i try and not be creepy. Just asking a question and drawing smut for money does not make me creepy, what i draw may be at times but i tend to be a normal unsocial nerd.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol hey i may be a pervert, but i try and not be creepy. Just asking a question and drawing smut for money does not make me creepy, what i draw may be at times but i tend to be a normal unsocial nerd.


 Well you did make a thread about animal breasts...


----------



## Charrio (Oct 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you did make a thread about animal breasts...


 Yeah, and i should of aimed it at the artist threads lol, I kinda misplaced it. Hindsight being 20/20 i would of placed it there, it was more an artistic question. Does fur go into the idea of a furry female image for her breast size? The multi breast one was a after thought to drawing tastes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Just random question,
> 
> When you draw or think of a female fur do you include the fur thickness to her breast size?
> Also how thick do you imagine the fur on a man sized anthro to be, say for a common species as a feline or canine.
> ...


 
Um I dunno since I've barely drawn two females so I guess that's a no for the second part I couldn't really answer ya on that one either.
Multi anything isn't something I'm into myself xD


----------



## Rachrix (Oct 5, 2010)

just adding my opinion on the multi breast part. Um its not for me, that all i can really say.


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2010)

To answer semi seriously, I don't draw females. 
Whenever I imagine female furries I actually give them a petite normal shape and size, because I'm weird like that. 


Charrio said:


> Also what do you think of multi-breasts?


 That's just creepy


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

At least this thread is about tits instead of dicks for once however.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least this thread is about tits instead of dicks for once however.


 
This is true ^^


----------



## Mentova (Oct 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This is true ^^


 As much as I'd like creepy perverted threads to stop on here I'd much rather have threads about tits than dicks.


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As much as I'd like creepy perverted threads to stop on here I'd much rather have threads about tits than dicks.


 Quick! Someone make a thread about di-- on second thought don't do that.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't. When I draw breasts on females, the fur's just a thin layer over it. Actually, I have it so it's really just padded fur in the shape of breasts. For the very rare times when I actually include nipples, the breast is bare with no fur on it (in that I don't do my usual "zig-zags mean fur" technique).

When I think of female furs, again fur doesn't factor in to size, but I imagine the fur to be a thin layer.

For male furs, I imagine the fur to be short. Same for females, regarding fur on the body and elsewhere. Although with males, I have the fur length uniform everywhere.

And I say no to multi-breasts. It's creepy and repulsive to me. Nu Pogodi has a pig in it who wears multiple bikinis when she's out on the beach, and that's disturbing enough. And then I think Volk put the multiple bikinis on his body because... he's Volk.


----------



## Machine (Oct 5, 2010)

Multi-breasts are fucking retarded.

I don't think of furry tits a lot. Who does? They're second-in-place discussion topics. 

Right behind dicks, you know.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh god why did i click this thread


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh god why did i click this thread


 
I don't know either, it makes about as much since for me to click a thread named dicks and asses :U


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh god why did i click this thread


 
Curiosity killed the cat.

Now it will kill the fox.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Curiosity killed the cat.
> 
> Now it will kill the fox.


 Why would you kill a fox =[


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Curiosity killed the cat.
> 
> Now it will kill the fox.


 Is it my turn dude *takes out an ax and hops up and down*
Which do I take out James?


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Is it my turn dude *takes out an ax and hops up and down*
> Which do I take out James?


 
Why don't you start with the Heckler of Cocks?


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

Charrio said:


> When you draw or think of a female fur do you include the fur thickness to her breast size?



Not really, unless she's got very long fur, like a pomeranian or something to that effect.



> Also how thick do you imagine the fur on a man sized anthro to be, say for a common species as a feline or canine.


About an inch or so, give or take depending on the breed.



> Also what do you think of multi-breasts?


They're a little awkward, imo.

You may now return to your scheduled programming


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Why don't you start with the Heckler of Cocks?


 
With gusto 8D
Hey lil fox, this dobe has a treat for you~


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> With gusto 8D
> Hey lil fox, this dobe has a treat for you~


 No.

Also I want to know why people draw multi breasted characters.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.
> 
> Also I want to know why people draw multi breasted characters.


 Cause it seems more animal or something since most animals have a shit ton of breasts to feed their young.
Also you sure Heckler...look over there, it's a free dildo!
Go get it, you know you want to


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Cause it seems more animal or something since most animals have a shit ton of breasts to feed their young.
> Also you sure Heckler...look over there, it's a free dildo!
> Go get it, you know you want to



But at that point you might as well be drawing a dog because you've hit the point of it being disgustingly close to full on beastiality.

And I can't say I want a dildo, sorry.


----------



## Bir (Oct 6, 2010)

I most certainly do make breast-fluff longer than a lot of the fur on the body. 
Here's how I draw them:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4059373/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4538903/

As for multi-breasts.... No. I personally wouldn't put them on my characters. If I did, only one pair would actually be boob-teats, while the rest are small, close to the body, and basically invisible until pregnant. Then they would probably get bigger to raise the pups. But being an anthro, my characters would pretty much have at least a pair of boobs.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But at that point you might as well be drawing a dog because you've hit the point of it being disgustingly close to full on beastiality.
> 
> And I can't say I want a dildo, sorry.



damn it, I've been agreeing with you too much and come on, your fox sense are tingling, that's a free dildo...no fox can resist something like that!


----------



## Bir (Oct 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> damn it, I've been agreeing with you too much and come on, your fox sense are tingling, that's a free dildo...no fox can resist something like that!


 
Hey now. No assumptions. XP


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> damn it, I've been agreeing with you too much and come on, your fox sense are tingling, that's a free dildo...no fox can resist something like that!


 
I can very easily resist a free dildo. That is not my weakness.



Bir said:


> Hey now. No assumptions. XP


 
Exactly!


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

This thread just won the internet. I lol'd really hard.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 6, 2010)

[CreepyDenPost]

I don't know personally when I draw female furries I think about how big the cock is going to be.

That's just me though

[/CreepyDenPost]


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> [CreepyDenPost]
> 
> I don't know personally when I draw female furries I think about how big the cock is going to be.
> 
> ...



lovely...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lovely...


 
Sorry I had to, you were asking for it.


----------



## Bir (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lovely...


 
XP I feel like making a thread asking why there are so many females with penises.

Oftentimes I'm roaming about the front page and it's like... I hardly see any regular female furries.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Sorry I had to, you were asking for it.


 I didn't ask, that creepy fuck who left the thread did. :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't ask, that creepy fuck who left the thread did. :V


 
Dude when I come to The Den it's like everything starts spinning and the little guys inside my head turning all the wheels become nauseous and vomit everywhere.

I can't tell who's who, what's up or down, and whether I should feel like less of a man because girls in furry porn have bigger dicks than I do.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Dude when I come to The Den it's like everything starts spinning and the little guys inside my head turning all the wheels become nauseous and vomit everywhere.
> 
> I can't tell who's who, what's up or down, and whether I should feel like less of a man because girls in furry porn have bigger dicks than I do.


 You should probably just avoid the den then. I should too, but I've built up an immunity to it. Though some stuff still gets me...


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh god, furry dicks!


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Oh god, furry dicks!



Isn't that what every FAF thread boils down to anyways?


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Isn't that what every FAF thread boils down to anyways?



Nope, more about other fetishes!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 6, 2010)

They're just tits, why do we need go into specifics like this?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> They're just tits, why do we need go into specifics like this?


 Because, furries?


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> They're just tits, why do we need go into specifics like this?



People like tities.


----------



## Bando (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because, furries?


 
Too true, sadly.

Why did I even click on/post in this thread. I mean, damn.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 6, 2010)

Who cares people will just draw them stupidly oversized anyways.

And multi-tits are just as fucktarded as multi-dicks. More does not mean more fun guys.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Who cares people will just draw them stupidly oversized anyways.
> 
> And multi-tits are just as fucktarded as multi-dicks. More does not mean more fun guys.


 Holy shit you're alive


----------



## Rachrix (Oct 6, 2010)

whens the last time we had a hurray for boobies thread? This is close enough so ill take it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's just answer the million dollar question: why do people go for the multibreasts.

Answer: It's John Landis's fault. That's why you see them so much in transfomation art, and especially with werewolves.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't care so long as they look like a pair of titties. Though I hate over sized boobs.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 6, 2010)

As long as you don't draw them boobs saggy, oversized, pointy or in any other shape they're not meant to have I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 6, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> As long as you don't draw them boobs saggy, oversized, pointy or in any other shape they're not meant to have I don't give a fuck.



Umm, saggy boobs are actually quite normal especially after a pregnancy.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 6, 2010)

Other mammals have multiple breasts, so that's where it comes from.  It's another step away from humans on the anthro-scale, which is why it's on ferals more (from what I've seen).
Not that I like it.  It's an instant turnoff for me, honestly.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm, saggy boobs are actually quite normal especially after a pregnancy.


 
Yeah, but I'm talking about the extreme kind of saggy boobs i.e the ones that sag down all the way to the belly button/groin.

Now that's nightmare fuel.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 6, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Other mammals have multiple breasts, so that's where it comes from.  It's another step away from humans on the anthro-scale, which is why it's on ferals more (from what I've seen).
> Not that I like it.  It's an instant turnoff for me, honestly.



Actually other mammals have multiple teats or nipples. I wasn't aware other mammals had pairs of knockers hanging under them. :V



VoidBat said:


> Yeah, but I'm talking about the extreme kind of saggy boobs i.e the ones that sag down all the way to the belly button/groin.
> 
> Now that's nightmare fuel.



Oh yeah, well that doesn't usually happen till they hit their 60's at least. XD


----------



## Oovie (Oct 6, 2010)

Oversized is silly of course, but the antigravity ones are the worst to me.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't care so long as they look like a pair of titties. Though I hate over sized boobs.


 
Yeah i have to admit the over sized ones most furry art is done with is way too much. 
I try and keep it to a way more manageable size when i draw.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 6, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Oversized is silly of course, but the antigravity ones are the worst to me.


 
Lol that and the giant oversized nipples, ones where the whole breast's shape changes like a mini-breast on top, usually as thick as a mans wang.


----------



## Don (Oct 6, 2010)

Just another day in the Den. The only place that simultaneously amuses me and makes me want to gouge out my eyes with a spoon.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Yeah, but I'm talking about the extreme kind of saggy boobs i.e the ones that sag down all the way to the belly button/groin.
> 
> Now that's nightmare fuel.


 
Yea that just hurts my eyes :<


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 6, 2010)

Multibreasts are the result of people working under the mantra of "more is better." Oh hell, it is not.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 6, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Multibreasts are the result of people working under the mantra of "more is better." Oh hell, it is not.



I don't mind them, so long as they ain't HUGE!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Let's just answer the million dollar question: why do people go for the multibreasts.
> 
> Answer: It's John Landis's fault. That's why you see them so much in transfomation art, and especially with werewolves.


 
He does it more for shock and monster quality than sex.

Most people who do multi-breasted creatures in art are going for the uncanny-valley approach. :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 6, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol that and the giant oversized nipples, ones where the whole breast's shape changes like a mini-breast on top, usually as thick as a mans wang.


 
Ow, my brain.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I like a fluffy chest with little ruff...
> 
> Multi-breast is a big no-no though. I mean, it just doesn't make sense. A creature the size of an anthro is not going to have a litter.





JamesB said:


> ...


 I wonder.. how do you two feel about dragons with full-on breasts complete with nipples?


----------



## Willow (Oct 6, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Other mammals have multiple breasts, so that's where it comes from.  It's another step away from humans on the anthro-scale, which is why it's on ferals more (from what I've seen).
> Not that I like it.  It's an instant turnoff for me, honestly.


 People trying to put multiple breasts on cartoon animals is just creepy. Simple as that.


----------



## Lammergeier (Oct 6, 2010)

my least favorite is breasts on reptiles and birds... they dont have mammary glands dont give them tits.


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I wonder.. how do you two feel about dragons with full-on breasts complete with nipples?


 






Why must they bring such evil upon the world?


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 6, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I wonder.. how do you two feel about dragons with full-on breasts complete with nipples?


 
Female dragons without breasts are far more interesting. Probably because 99% of the ones depicted with breasts are used primarily for porn... whoop-dee-doo.
Dragons are awesome when they aren't depicted in a way that rapes my childhood.

Multi-breasts: when I'm looking at breasts I can't count higher than two, so multi-breasts are wasted. Also, they are gross.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 7, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> my least favorite is breasts on reptiles and birds... they dont have mammary glands dont give them tits.



Man I hate seeing animals drawn standing on two legs and with the toes on their front paws drawn out into fingers. They don't stand on two legs and have oposable thumbs don't stand them up and give them hands.

/satire, for you fuckwits who won't understand what I'm doing by just reading it.


----------



## footfoe (Oct 7, 2010)

I like it better when theres fur over the actual nipples, covering them.  It just seems less weird.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 7, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> my least favorite is breasts on reptiles and birds... they dont have mammary glands dont give them tits.


 They're just cartoons, why is it such a big deal to you?


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Oct 11, 2010)

Boobs vary from character to character, don't they?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> They're just cartoons, why is it such a big deal to you?


 
Yeah, really. I've never understood the hate for non-mammals with tits.

I mean, you're humanizing animals. Don't _humans_ have tits?


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...



Ur avatar works perfectly with that


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2010)

Liar said:


> Yeah, really. I've never understood the hate for non-mammals with tits.
> 
> I mean, you're humanizing animals. Don't _humans_ have tits?



Most humans don't have over sized airbags for tits. I've seen some characters in my time where their boobs would make good safety floatation devices.



Tatsuyoujo said:


> Boobs vary from character to character, don't they?



Yes, just like they vary from human to human.


----------



## Bir (Oct 11, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned...

If you're mixing the characteristics of animals and humans together, you can have whatever the hell you want from each of the species featured on your character. Simple as that.

Birlioz, when in "anthro" form has a human shaped body and hands. I can't say  much about her feet, because, well, they're pretty much not there, but her hands are human-hand shaped for playing the piano.. She however, does NOT have the human-face-slightly-morphed-to-kinda-of-look-like-a-creepy-ass-animal. She's pretty much all beast from the shoulders up. xD

And nipples. Ew. Birlioz's fur covers them.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 11, 2010)

Bir said:


> I most certainly do make breast-fluff longer than a lot of the fur on the body.
> Here's how I draw them:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4059373/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4538903/


 
That's an interesting style - almost like a built-in stole. Very nice work, too!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Most humans don't have over sized airbags for tits. I've seen some characters in my time where their boobs would make good safety floatation devices.


 
Yes, but regular sized ones wouldn't be as titillating. (...I just realized what I typed)


----------



## GingerM (Oct 11, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Just another day in the Den. The only place that simultaneously amuses me and makes me want to gouge out my eyes with a spoon.


 
Why a spoon?

* hoping he'll pick it up... *


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

GingerM said:


> Why a spoon?
> 
> * hoping he'll pick it up... *


 Why are you still here?

Why is this thread still going?

God damnit FAF


----------



## GingerM (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you still here?
> 
> Why is this thread still going?
> 
> God damnit FAF


 
I'm waiting for Don to come back with the next line...


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Oct 13, 2010)

I honestly don't see the problem with this thread... is a legit question. Artists have to draw the entire body. (Granted, you're not so likely to see questions about drawing hands here, but still.)

I'm kind of curious how multibreast would look now... I kind of like the idea _because_ it's less attractive. Then again, my characters tend not to expose so much, so they might just look flat...



RandyDarkshade said:


> Most humans don't have over sized airbags  for tits. I've seen some characters in my time where their boobs would  make good safety floatation devices.


THIS. Just looks gross and weird to me when people draw like that...


----------



## Bir (Oct 13, 2010)

Mare_of_Night said:


> I honestly don't see the problem with this thread... is a legit question. Artists have to draw the entire body. (Granted, you're not so likely to see questions about drawing hands here, but still.)
> 
> I'm kind of curious how multibreast would look now... I kind of like the idea _because_ it's less attractive. Then again, my characters tend not to expose so much, so they might just look flat...
> 
> ...



I kind of like things that are unusual, too. 

I think the next time I draw something, it's going to have multibreasts. Then I'll post it and count how many people end up hating me. xD

But airbagtits are nasty. Seriously. And then when the nipples are so large they're erections themselves... iegughghgh.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2010)

Bir said:


> I kind of like things that are unusual, too.
> 
> I think the next time I draw something, it's going to have multibreasts. Then I'll post it and count how many people end up hating me. xD
> 
> But airbagtits are nasty. Seriously. And then when the nipples are so large they're erections themselves... iegughghgh.



I had big nipples too.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2010)

Form follows function, both on the presence of breasts and the number of.

Specifically, the number of breasts is generally proportional to the size of their average litter.  So unless you seriously expect a female anthro to birth half a dozen babies at once, one pair is probably enough to go around.  Otherwise, honestly, most of the mammaries would be sitting there unused.

Another overlooked point is that if you want to ply to the animal qualities of the anthro, many female animals _don't even lactate_ until they give birth, ergo a non-nursing female (and especially a virgin) probably won't have visible breasts to begin with.  (If you really need the visual aid, a well-coiffed "ruff" of thick fur around the chest comes in handy here.)

For example.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


>


 
Your avatar seems to be shining his light a little too hot on this guy.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Speaking of breasts and anthro characters, I just found something that probably shouldn't be on my FA in the first place. This kids, is an example of something you SHOULDN'T do. 

[NSFW] obviously

Everything about it made me want to punch someone.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> Speaking of breasts and anthro characters, I just found something that probably shouldn't be on my FA in the first place. This kids, is an example of something you SHOULDN'T do.
> 
> [NSFW] obviously
> 
> Everything about it made me want to punch someone.



That has given me an excellent business idea.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 17, 2010)

^ Pretty sure it's already been done.

Glad to have my Mature content switched off, but even from what I can see on the artist's userpage . . . egad is that Wrong On So Many Levels.  No.  Just ... no.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 17, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Form follows function, both on the presence of breasts and the number of.
> 
> Specifically, the number of breasts is generally proportional to the size of their average litter.  So unless you seriously expect a female anthro to birth half a dozen babies at once, one pair is probably enough to go around.  Otherwise, honestly, most of the mammaries would be sitting there unused.
> 
> Another overlooked point is that if you want to ply to the animal qualities of the anthro, many female animals _don't even lactate_ until they give birth, ergo a non-nursing female (and especially a virgin) probably won't have visible breasts to begin with.  (If you really need the visual aid, a well-coiffed "ruff" of thick fur around the chest comes in handy here.)


 By that same token, avians, reptiles and dragons (being needlessly pedantic to cater for the crowd that treat reptiles and dragons as separate classes), do not give birth to life young. Their offspring don't have soft toothless gums and lips, and they do not spend the first few months of life living off their mothers milk.

If form follows function, then the presence of breasts on an avian-like creature with a beak, makes no sense anatomically (or pseudo-biologically). The same holds for dragons and reptiles, who's young would be born with a set of teeth, and who's first meal would be fresh meat. There are other ways to make differentiate male and female forms, if artists are just willing to study a bit of anatomy and take the time to practise their art instead of being lazy and using the same jaded excuses.

Also.. AirbagTits are horrible, as are over-compensating 'hyper' cocks. What ever happened to proper porp... furries.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> They're just cartoons, why is it such a big deal to you?


 
:V

Oh and there is something wrong with personal preferences? Some people like things to be somewhat realistic. That means putting some thought into what you are anthropomorphizing. To some people slapping honkers on everything is kind of thoughtless.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 17, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> :V
> 
> Oh and there is something wrong with personal preferences? Some people like things to be somewhat realistic. That means putting some thought into what you are anthropomorphizing. To some people slapping honkers on everything is kind of thoughtless.


 
It's applying human traits to animals. It is anthropomorphizing, even though it's not the type you'd agree with.

Personally, I'd rather just not see scalies altogether. I respect them in the fandom, but I'm in it for the MAMMALS.


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I'm with the 'You're crossing humans with animals so use whichever features you like' camp. Loads of breasts, massive breasts etc. are weird but each to their own. Mind you, the ones that really creep me out are the breasts that are near the crotch. Has anyone else seen these? I mean, fine if that's what floats your boat, and I understand animals do have their 'feed babies' bits down there... But I don't really get it. Then again, its not really hurting me, more of a weird observation than a moan, I guess :3


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 17, 2010)

Multiple breasts=ew.

I don't add more size to them if they are fluffy or w/e, just draw the same all the time. Some chars, especially if they are older, I will draw with larger breasts than others but nothing giant.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 17, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> :V
> 
> Oh and there is something wrong with  personal preferences? Some people like things to be somewhat realistic.  That means putting some thought into what you are anthropomorphizing. To  some people slapping honkers on everything is kind of  thoughtless.


 There is something wrong with people who whine about it all the time and take it too fucking seriously.

Oh, and if it would be realistic, anthropomorphized female animals wouldn't have human tits, which most furfag artists seem to forget.



Commiecomrade said:


> Personally, I'd rather just not see scalies altogether. I respect them in the fandom, but I'm in it for the MAMMALS.


 RACIST


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> There is something wrong with people who whine about it all the time and take it too fucking seriously.
> 
> Oh, and if it would be realistic, anthropomorphized female animals wouldn't have human tits, which most furfag artists seem to forget.
> 
> ...


 
I think there is something wrong with people who whine and bitch about those who don't like it.
I've seen furfags bitch and whine over improper wings on anthro-bats, fail anatomy on upright walking bears in con books, and doing a buchered job of sculpting costume animal heads. Yet it's okay to nit pick of anatomy of not real creations but then if someone sees something such as mammaries on the wrong fucking animal anthropomorphic, and sees it as something to critique...suddenly they are a bad person and feed bad. Double standard much really. You can nit-pick off fantasy till you cross the line with sexualised parts. ;v


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I think there is something wrong with people who whine and bitch about those who don't like it.
> I've seen furfags bitch and whine over improper wings on anthro-bats, fail anatomy on upright walking bears in con books, and doing a buchered job of sculpting costume animal heads. Yet it's okay to nit pick of anatomy of not real creations but then if someone sees something such as mammaries on the wrong fucking animal anthropomorphic, and sees it as something to critique...suddenly they are a bad person and feed bad. Double standard much really. You can nit-pick off fantasy till you cross the line with sexualised parts. ;v


Personally I never accused anyone of screwing up any of those anatomy things, so you can't accuse me of double standards.

And I still insist that questioning the realism of something that was never realistic to begin with is stupid. Of course it should still be well-drawn, but getting upset over if a dragon (which is an imaginary creature to begin with) happens to have a nice rack is quite childish.

And once again, a realistic anthropomorhic animal wouldn't have human tits or two nipples. :/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Personally I never accused anyone of screwing up any of those anatomy things, so you can't accuse me of double standards.
> 
> And I still insist that questioning the realism of something that was never realistic to begin with is stupid. Of course it should still be well-drawn, but getting upset over if a dragon (which is an imaginary creature to begin with) happens to have a nice rack is quite childish.
> 
> And once again, a realistic anthropomorhic animal wouldn't have human tits or two nipples. :/



Not saying you were guilty of double standards. Just saying that's a common thing with people who get upset when people question where boobage gets placed...is that they have no problem being critical of other anatomy.

That said criticism /=/ getting upset. It's childish to ask of furries to stop being so googleawful lazy.


----------



## Slyck (Oct 19, 2010)

shitting dick nipples

NSFW furfag version


----------



## Bir (Oct 19, 2010)

Who cares?

People can make their fursona have as many or as little boobies as they want, and big or small boobies as they wish.

It's dumb to argue over preferences. Nobody wins.

I mean hell, everyone wants to get all 'realistic' with their fursona's yet they slap clothes on them, as primitive or name-brand as they may be. 

If I couldn't be creative with my fursona, then why the hell would I be here? XP


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Oct 23, 2010)

This has to be the strangest forum I've ever lurked on, although not much to expect out of a forum with half of the community with half naked furs in their avatars.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2010)

ConkerTheSquirrel said:


> This has to be the strangest forum I've ever lurked on, although not much to expect out of a forum with half of the community with half naked furs in their avatars.



Oh, you don't know the fifth of it.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

I never thought about it... Like... when I draw breasts, I draw breasts. I never take in consideration whether fur makes them bigger or not <.<


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2010)

Why would you fucking bump this god awful fucking thread?

Fuck


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you fucking bump this god awful fucking thread?
> 
> Fuck


 
I'm used to the "Posted x days/weeks/years" ago format in dates. Sorry.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> I'm used to the "Posted x days/weeks/years" ago format in dates. Sorry.


 
Don't apologize; it's just H&K being himself.


----------



## Ames (Nov 5, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> I'm used to the "Posted x days/weeks/years" ago format in dates. Sorry.


 
But the retarded-as-ass topic of the thread wouldn't deter you from posting, now would it?


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> But the retarded-as-ass topic of the thread wouldn't deter you from posting, now would it?


 
It's not retarded, I found it informative.



GingerM said:


> Don't apologize; it's just H&K being himself.


 
Oh well.


----------



## Ames (Nov 5, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> It's not retarded, I found it informative.


 
You found a topic debating over anthropomorphic animal breasts informative?

*à² _à² *


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You found a topic debating over anthropomorphic animal breasts informative?
> 
> *à² _à² *


 
Considering I've yet to learn how to draw proper bodies, this was useful to know. I've never had in mind that fur can effect breast size. Informative. Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't jerk off to this
my dick would never respect me again


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 6, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I can't jerk off to this
> my dick would never respect me again



My dick stopped respecting me years ago!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2010)

GingerM said:


> Don't apologize; it's just H&K being himself.


 Oh hey it's you.

Fuck you.

=]


----------



## GingerM (Nov 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh hey it's you.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> =]


 
Good to see you too; I've missed you


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2010)

GingerM said:


> Good to see you too; I've missed you


 Wanna yiff?


----------



## GingerM (Nov 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?


 .


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2010)

GingerM said:


> .


 is that a yes? please be a yes


----------



## Ames (Nov 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?


 
You want a 5-foot long horse dick shoved up your colon?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You want a 5-foot long horse dick shoved up your colon?


 Who doesn't!?


----------



## Ames (Nov 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who doesn't!?


 
Anybody who doesn't have a death wish.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who doesn't!?


 
Good luck with that wrecked anus of yours.


----------

